# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Արաբա-իսրայելական պատերազմ

## Մելիք

Արդեն տասներեքերորդ օրն է ինչ իսրաելական բանակը ռմբակոծում է Լիբանանը. ավելի քան չորս հարյուր սպանված, հազարավոր վիրավորներ, որոնցից շատերը անմեղ կանայք ու երեխաներ են…
Արդարացված է՞ այս ամենը:

----------


## Sergey

Բացարձակ իմաստով իհարկե արդարացված չէ, մյուս կողմից սակայն, Իսրայելը բավականին հանգիստ խղճով կարող է հայտարարել, որ պատերազմը, ավելի ճիշտ պատժիչ գործողությունները մղվում են ոչ թե Լիբանանի , այլ Հզբոլլահի դեմ, ինչ էլ հենց անում է։ Իսկ եթե Լիբանանը լիներ այնքան կայացած ու ինքնուրույն պետություն, որում բանակին զուգահեռ չգործեին նման ահաբեկչական կազմակերպություններ, ամեն ինչ այդպես չէր դասավորվի։ Իսկ հիմա տեսնում եք, թե ինչ եղավ Լիբանանի հետ, նրանք կարծես թե ազատվեցին սիրիական բանակից, ազդեցությունից ու հետևանքներից ոչ, սա ասում հատուկ «պապայասեր» հայերի համար :Angry2:

----------


## Koms

Ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, ցանկացած պատերազմ արդարացված չէ, և ավելի ստույգ` հիմարություն է, եթե կարելի է խաղաղ ապրել, ապա ինչու՞ պատերազմել:

----------


## Սահակ

> Արդարացված է՞ այս ամենը:


Պատերազմը արդարացված եմ համարում։ Ամեն ազգ պարտավոր է իր հայրենիքը պաշտպանել օտար ագրեսիայից, մանավանդ Հզբոլլահի նման շակալներից։

Մարդիկ միշտ թույլի կողմն են սիրում վերցնել։ Բայց այս դեպքում թույլ կողմը շակալի պես է իրեն պահում, և Իսրաելը այդ շակալների ոհմակին ուզում է իր սահմաններից հեռու պահել։

----------


## kiki

> Ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, ցանկացած պատերազմ արդարացված չէ, և ավելի ստույգ` հիմարություն է, եթե կարելի է խաղաղ ապրել, ապա ինչու՞ պատերազմել:


կարելի՞ է ստորագրել ձեր խոսքերի տակ, պարզապես իմ մտքերն արտահայտեցիք...




> Պատերազմը արդարացված եմ համարում։ Ամեն ազգ պարտավոր է իր հայրենիքը պաշտպանել օտար ագրեսիայից, մանավանդ Հզբոլլահի նման շակալներից։


հարգելիս, իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն այդ ագրեսորների հետ խաղաղ բնակիչները... նրանք մեղաո՞ր են, որ այդ քո ասած շակալները ամեն ինչ անում էին, որ այդ պատերազմը սկսվի ու շարունակվի...

----------


## Սահակ

> հարգելիս, իսկ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն այդ ագրեսորների հետ խաղաղ բնակիչները...


Ագրեսորների և խաղաղ բնակիչների  միջև եղած կապը նրանում է կայանում որ ագրեսորները սպանում էին խաղաղ բնակիչներին պատերազմ սկսելու նպատակով։ Միայն երբ որ շակալներին ոչնչացնեն, կամ գոնե սահմանից ավելի հեռու քշեն, այսպես կոչված խաղաղ բնակիչները կարող են իսկապես խաղաղ ապրել։

----------


## Մելիք

> Մարդիկ միշտ թույլի կողմն են սիրում վերցնել։ Բայց այս դեպքում թույլ կողմը շակալի պես է իրեն պահում, և Իսրաելը այդ շակալների ոհմակին ուզում է իր սահմաններից հեռու պահել։


Հիմա դու կարծում ես, որ նրանք որ մի ամբողջ երկիր սովի են մատնում, որ պայթեցնում են դպրոցներն ու մանկապարտեզները պակաս շակալ են նրանցից, որ երեք զինվոր են գերի վերցրել: 



> Պատերազմը արդարացված եմ համարում։ Ամեն ազգ պարտավոր է իր հայրենիքը պաշտպանել օտար ագրեսիայից, մանավանդ Հզբոլլահի նման շակալներից։


Էս տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ցանկացած կեղտոտ ագրեսիա արդարացնել, նույնիսկ միջուկային զենքի օգտագործումը. եթե այդքան անմեղ մարդկանց մահը արդարացվում է , ուրեմն կարելի է աշխարհի հանգստության համար նաև մի քանի միջուկային ռումբ նետել Մերձավոր Արևելքի վրա, չէ՞ որ հիմնականում այստեղ են տեռորիզմի օջախները:

----------


## Koms

kiki, ուրախ եմ, որ այս հարցում ունեմ համախոհներ,..



> Պատերազմը արդարացված եմ համարում։ Ամեն ազգ պարտավոր է իր հայրենիքը պաշտպանել օտար ագրեսիայից,


Նախ եկեք պարզենք, թե դա ում հայրենիքն է ,  :Xeloq:  
1967թ. իրենց Հայրենիքից` Պաղեստինից քշված պաղեստինցիների՞, թե այդ տարածքը բռնազավթաց ու վերաբնակեցրած հրեաների… պատմական փաստերը միանշանակ խոսում են ի օգուտ պաղեստինցիների… ուրիշ հարց է, որ բռնությունը` բռնություն է ծնում, և հիմա հրեաները լիովին “վայելում” են 1967-ին իրենց իսկ ցանած սերմերի դառը պտուղները… 

Այդպես միշտ եղել է, և միշտ էլ կլինի ապագայում , ագրեսիան ծնում է հակաագրեսիա,.. այդ իսկ պատճառով` ես դեմ եմ պատերազմներին ընդհանրապես, որոնց ուղղակի չկա ոչ մի արդարացում,.. ին՞չ է նշանակում` մարդկանց սպանելը, բնակավայրեր ավիրելը` հերոսություն է, դա` մեծագույն հանցագործություն է, որն ամեն գնով պետք է կանխել,.. վերջիվերջո այս Մոլորակը` մեր բոլորիս ընդհանուր Տունն է,..

----------


## Մելիք

Դոստոևսկի."Աշխարհի բոլոր գաղափարները միասին, մի երեխայի մի կաթիլ արցունքը չարժեն":

----------


## Sergey

> Դոստոևսկի."Աշխարհի բոլոր գաղափարները միասին, մի երեխայի մի կաթիլ արցունքը չարժեն":


Մաքիավելի. «Նպատակն արդարացնում է միջոցները»։

----------


## kiki

> Մաքիավելի. «Նպատակն արդարացնում է միջոցները»։


իմ կարծիքով մարդկության ամենահիմար արտահայտոթյուններից մեկը...

----------


## Sergey

> իմ կարծիքով մարդկության ամենահիմար արտահայտոթյուններից մեկը...


Ոչ, պարզապես հիմնականում ընկալվում է կոնտեքստից դուրս, մինչդեռ ասվել է ընդամենը պետական կառավարման ու պետության կայացման վերաբերյալ  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

բայց դու ինքդ այդ կոնտեքստից դուրս կարելի է ասել օգտագործեցիր, քանի որ տվյալ դեպքում պետության կայացման մասին խոսք երևի ամենավերջում կարող է գնալ ... առաջին հերթին մարդկանց անվտանգության ու կյանքի հարց է...

----------


## Սահակ

> տվյալ դեպքում պետության կայացման մասին խոսք երևի ամենավերջում կարող է գնալ ... առաջին հերթին մարդկանց անվտանգության ու կյանքի հարց է...


Տվյալ դեպքում երկուսի մասին էլ խոսքը գնում է։ Հզբոլլահի գոյության միակ պատճառը Իսրաելի (որպես պետություն) և հրեաների (որպես ազգ) ոչնչացնում է։ Հրեաները պաշտպանում են իրենց պետությունը և իրենց բնակչությունը վայրենի ոչնչացումից։

Ոմանք կարծիք էին հայտնել այստեղ որ այդպես պետք չի անել, պետք չի քո հողի համար կռվել, պետք չի քո ընտանիքի կյանքը պաշտպանել, պետք չի քո ընկեր զինվորներին պլենից ազատել։ Ես ուղղակի զարմացած վիճակում եմ գտնվում։ Այս մտածելակերպով ապրելը հազար անգամ ավելի հեշտ է քան կռիվ անելը։ Միակ պռոբլեմը նրանում է կայանում որ այս մտածելակերպով ապրող ազգերի մեծ մասը կամ այլևս գոյություն չունի, կամ էլ միակ պատճառը որ իրենք դեռ գոյություն ունեն նա է որ ինչ որ ուրիշ ազգ իրենց փոխարեն է արյուն թափել։ (Խոսքը գնում է հենց նույն հրեաների մասին երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ, և հայերի մասին առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազի ժամանակ։)

----------


## Սահակ

> Դոստոևսկի. "Աշխարհի բոլոր գաղափարները միասին, մի երեխայի մի կաթիլ արցունքը չարժեն":


Իսկ հրեա երեխեքի թափած արցունքները հաշի՞վ չեն։

----------


## Մելիք

> Ոմանք կարծիք էին հայտնել այստեղ որ այդպես պետք չի անել, պետք չի քո հողի համար կռվել, պետք չի քո ընտանիքի կյանքը պաշտպանել, պետք չի քո ընկեր զինվորներին պլենից ազատել։ Ես ուղղակի զարմացած վիճակում եմ գտնվում։ Այս մտածելակերպով ապրելը հազար անգամ ավելի հեշտ է քան կռիվ անելը։


Չէ, հարրգելի՛ս, դու շատ ես սխալվում. կռիվ անելը ավելի դժվար չի , քան խաղաղ ապրելը: Վերցրու պատմությունը ու նաիր, կամ ուումնասիրիր հենց քո առորյան, կռվի համար առիթ գտնելն ու տուրուդմպոց սարքելը միշտ էլ ավելի հեշտ է, քան իրավիճակից այլ ելք գտնելը, մանավանդ երբ ուժեղ ես ավելի, քան դիմացինդ: 
 Հետո էլ էստեղ ես ոչ մի կարծիք չգտա քո նշածներից: Պաշտպանիր քո հողը, ընտանիքը, բայց մի նմանվիր ինքդ էն "շակալներին" , որոնց գոյությունը երկրի վրա ավելնորդ ես համարում : Քո կարծիքով "Արևելյան Հրաշքը"(Բեյրութը) ավերելով Իսրաելը կազատագրի իր երեք զինվորներին՞… և եթե ազատի էլ մի՞թե պարզ չի, որ իր անմեղ երեխային կորցրած ամնեղ ծնողը վաղը նույն՝ պաշտպանիր քո ընտրանիքը սկզբունքով  երեսուն հոգու է գերի վերցնելու և գուցե արդեն ոչ թե զինվորների, այլ հենց երեխաների: 
Եթե տականքության դեմ ենք պայքարում, գոնե աշխատենք ինքներս տականք չլինել:

----------


## Sergey

> բայց դու ինքդ այդ կոնտեքստից դուրս կարելի է ասել օգտագործեցիր, քանի որ տվյալ դեպքում պետության կայացման մասին խոսք երևի ամենավերջում կարող է գնալ ... առաջին հերթին մարդկանց անվտանգության ու կյանքի հարց է...


Ես պարզապես պատասխանեցի Դոստոևսկուն մեջբերողին, չնայած կարծում եմ, որ այնքան էլ կոնտեքստից դուրս չէ:

----------


## Mench

Ամեն դեպքում ոչինչ չի կարող արդարացնել անմեղների սպանությունը

----------


## Koms

Այստեղ երկու կարծիք լինել չի կարող` այն ինչ այսօր տեսնում ենք`  դա մի պետության կողմից իրականացվող ագրեսիա է մեկ այլ սուվերեն պետության դեմ`  
չգիտեմ, թե էլ ավելի մեղմ ինչպես կարելի է դա ձեւակերպել, իսկ թե ով է  
տվյալ պարագայում այս երկու պետություններից շակալը 
եւ ով է անմեղ գառնուկը` այս հետեւությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ոչ մի պատերազմ արդարացված չի, մանավանդ էս մեկը: Կան պատերազմներ, որոնք պատճառներ ունեն սկսվելու, բայց  էս պատերազմի սկսվելը անհեթհեթություն ա: Սա ես ասում եմ որպես մի քիչ պացիֆիստ մարդ: Չնայած հնարավոր ա գտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք կասեն, որ պատերազմը լավ բան ա, առայժմ տենց կերպարի մենակ գրքում եմ հանդիպել:





> Իսկ հրեա երեխեքի թափած արցունքները հաշի՞վ չեն։


Ուրեմն եթե հրեա էրեխեքի արցունքներ են թափվել, մի հատ էլ թող արաբ էրեխեքինը թափվի, տենց քվիդ կլինի չէ՞:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ այս թեմայի շուրջ կատարված մեկնաբանությունները շատ տարօրինակ էին։ Նախ հարցը սխալ է դրվել, քանզի Արաբները (ինկատի ունեմ արաբական ցեղերին) միջին արեւելքում այդքան էլ մտերիմ չեն, որ Իսրաելի ագրեսիան ընդեմ Լիբանանի անվանենք Արաբա–Իսրաելական պատերազմ։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ արաբները լինելով Շեմական պետք է հարգեն եւ համագործակցեն (եթե չեն համագործակցել մինչեւ հիմա)   հրեաների, այն էլ ոչ այդքան պակաս ահաբեկիչ Իսրաելի Սիոնական (Ամերիկյան Կենտրոնական Հետախուզական Ծառայության արձանագրություններից մեկում պարզվել է, որ Սիոնը ահաբեկչական կազմակերպություն է) կառավարության հետ։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այս հարցի գնահատելուն, ասեմ որ մենք հայերս շատ հարցեր ունենք, որոնք կախված են գնահատողներից եւ արդարացողներից, բայց լավ էլ գիտենք, որ այդ հարցերը, որոնք մեր օգտին են երբեք չեն արդարացվելու… Հետեւաբար, անձնապես ինչ չի հետաքրքրում այս հարցի գնահատումը։

Մեկ մեջբերում անեմ արաբների ու հրեաների մասին։ Այստեղ, ԱՄՆում մի ընկեր ունեմ, որը 1990թ ականներին գնացել էր Իսրաել։ Նա պատմում էր թե ինչպես մեկ անգամ ականատես եղավ մարդկային մի մեծ ստորացման, այն է, տեսավ թե ինչպես հրեա գործատերը, որի աշխատավորները արաբներ էին, եւ աշխատում էին թունավոր ներկերով, դիտավորյալ չէր միացրել օդի մաքրման մեքենան։ ԵՎ իմ ընկերոջ այն հարցեին, թե ինչու՞ չեք միացնում օդի մաքրման մեքենան, հրեա գործատերը պատասխանել է, ասելով թե դրանք անասուն են, պետք է սատկեն… Ցավում եմ, որ ներկայում նման դեգեներատներն են տիրում աշխարհին ու անում այն ինչ–որ իրենց է հարմար եւ ոչ թե մարդկությանը։

----------


## Սահակ

Իմ կարծիքով, այս պատերազմում ամեն մի կողմը իր օգուտը ունի։ Հրեաները ուզում են ոչնչացնել Հզբոլլահին ու հանգիստ ապրեն իրենց համար։ Հզբոլլան ուզում է ոչնչացնել հրեաներին ու հանգիստ ապրել իրենց համար։ Ես անձնապես հրեաների կողմն եմ, բայց կարող եմ նաև հասկանալ մյուս կողմ վերցրած մարդկանց։

Պացիմիստները ասում են որ պատերազմը խնդրի լուծում չի, որ այն միայն նոր պատերազմ է ծնում և նոր մահ։ Ես բոլորովին համաձայն չեմ պացիֆիստների հետ։ Ես կարծում եմ որ կան շատ դեպքեր երբ պատերազմը ավելի լավ ընտրություն է քան խաղաղությունը։ Պատմականորեն մարդկության ամենախաղաղ և արդյունավետ տարիների միշտ եղել են պատերազմերի հետևանք։ Առանց շատ խորանալու բերեմ երկու հատ օրինակ՝
1. Երկրորդ համաշխարայինը, մարդկության ամենադաժան պատերազմն էր։ Սակայն նա նաև բերեց Եվրոպային մի տեղ որտեղ Եվրոպան գրեթե երբեք չի եղել։ Խաղաղություն, զարգացում, միասնություն ...
Ինձ թվում է եթե մենք պացիֆիստ լինէինք, և թողնեինք Հիտլեռին որ անի ինչ որ ուզումա ու ասեինք, որ դաժանությանը դաժանությամբ պատասխանելը սխալ է։ Ապա մեր վիճակը հիմա շատ անգամ ավելի վատ կլիներ։
2. Ճապոնիան և Ամերիկան իրար ուղղակի ատում էին։ Ճապոնացիների բառացիորեն ոչնչացրեցին Պեռլ Հարբորը։ Ամերիկացիները դաժանությանը պատասխանեցին ավելի մեծ դաժանությամբ։ Պատմության մեջ առաջին և վերջին անգամ միջուկային ռումբ գցեցին ճապոնացիների վրա։ Սակայն դրա արդյունքում, երկու երկրներն էլ հիմա բարգավաճում են, և շատ ընկերական են։ Մյուս կողմից իրենց հարաբերությունները կարող էին ռուսների նման գնալ։ Երբ ռուսները ագրեսիաին ագրեսիայով չպատասխանեցին և արդյունքում Ռուսաստանը մինչև այսօր Ճապոնիայի հետ դեռ պատերազմի մեջ է գտնվում, քանի որ իրենք այդպես էլ չեն ստորագրել խաղաղության պայմանագիր։

Երկու խոսքով՝ խաղաղությունը շատ լավ բան է, բայց կան շատ դեպքեր երբ պատերազմը ավելի արագ և կայուն խաղաղություն  է ստեղծում, քան թե անպատասխան ագրեսիան։

----------


## Սահակ

> Չէ, հարրգելի՛ս, դու շատ ես սխալվում. կռիվ անելը ավելի դժվար չի , քան խաղաղ ապրելը: Վերցրու պատմությունը ու նաիր, կամ ուումնասիրիր հենց քո առորյան, կռվի համար առիթ գտնելն ու տուրուդմպոց սարքելը միշտ էլ ավելի հեշտ է, քան իրավիճակից այլ ելք գտնելը, մանավանդ երբ ուժեղ ես ավելի, քան դիմացինդ:


Մելիք ջան, մենք տարբեր բաներ ենք ասում։ Դու ասում ես որ կռիվ անելու համար առիթ գտնելը ավելի հեշտ է քան խաղաղ ապրելը և ես քեզ հետ դրա մեջ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց,  ես ասում եմ որ և՛ պատմության մեջ, և՛ առօրյաի մեջ կռիվ *անելը* ավելի դժվար է քան թե կուլ գնալը։



> Հետո էլ էստեղ ես ոչ մի կարծիք չգտա քո նշածներից: Պաշտպանիր քո հողը, ընտանիքը, բայց մի նմանվիր ինքդ էն "շակալներին" , որոնց գոյությունը երկրի վրա ավելնորդ ես համարում : Քո կարծիքով "Արևելյան Հրաշքը"(Բեյրութը) ավերելով Իսրաելը կազատագրի իր երեք զինվորներին՞… և եթե ազատի էլ մի՞թե պարզ չի, որ իր անմեղ երեխային կորցրած ամնեղ ծնողը վաղը նույն՝ պաշտպանիր քո ընտրանիքը սկզբունքով  երեսուն հոգու է գերի վերցնելու և գուցե արդեն ոչ թե զինվորների, այլ հենց երեխաների: 
> Եթե տականքության դեմ ենք պայքարում, գոնե աշխատենք ինքներս տականք չլինել:


Տականքությանը պետք չի տականքությամբ պատասխանել։ Դրա մեջ քո հետ բոլորովին համաձայն եմ։ Սակայն ես ուզում եմ ասել, որ տականքությանը բոլորովին չպատասխանելը, անտեսելը, և ձև անելը, որ ամեն ինչ նոռմալ է *նույնպես տականքություն է*։

----------


## Մելիք

> Ճապոնիան և Ամերիկան իրար ուղղակի ատում էին։ Ճապոնացիների բառացիորեն ոչնչացրեցին Պեռլ Հարբորը։ Ամերիկացիները դաժանությանը պատասխանեցին ավելի մեծ դաժանությամբ։ Պատմության մեջ առաջին և վերջին անգամ միջուկային ռումբ գցեցին ճապոնացիների վրա։ Սակայն դրա արդյունքում, երկու երկրներն էլ հիմա բարգավաճում են, և շատ ընկերական են։ Մյուս կողմից իրենց հարաբերությունները կարող էին ռուսների նման գնալ։ Երբ ռուսները ագրեսիաին ագրեսիայով չպատասխանեցին և արդյունքում Ռուսաստանը մինչև այսօր Ճապոնիայի հետ դեռ պատերազմի մեջ է գտնվում, քանի որ իրենք այդպես էլ չեն ստորագրել խաղաղության պայմանագիր։։


Մի՞թե այդքան միամիտ եք, որ կարծում եք, թե ԱՄՆ-ը միջուկային զենքով հաղթեց Ճապոնիային. Ճապոնիան փաստացի արդեն պարտված էր, երբ ԱՄՆ-ը իր "դաժանությունը" արեց: Իսկ Էսօր այդ երկու պետությունների միջև լավ հարաբերություններ են ոչ թե որովհետև ագրեսիան չեզոքացրեց ագրեսիային, այլ ճիշտ հակարակը, որովհետև Ճապոնիան խելքի եկավ ու մինչ այդ պատմության մեջ չգրանցվաց "դաժանությանը"  նոր "դաժանությամբ" պատասխանելու ծրագրեր չմտմտաց : Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Ռուսաստանին, նա էլ սուսիկ փուսիկ նստած չեր համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ և նա էլ ճապոնիային քիչ չի "ցավեցրել":Պարզապես պատերազմի ավարտից հետո նրանք հայտնվեցին տարբեր ճամբարներում, բայց դա ուրիշ թեմա է և մեր վեճի առարկաի հետ կապ չունի:



> Երկու խոսքով՝ խաղաղությունը շատ լավ բան է, բայց կան շատ դեպքեր երբ պատերազմը ավելի արագ և կայուն խաղաղություն  է ստեղծում, քան թե անպատասխան ագրեսիան։


Էստեղ ոչ ոք չի ասում , թե ագրեսիան պետք է անպատասխան մնա, բայց պատասխանն էլ պիտի համարժեք լինի, և ոչ թե…

----------


## Koms

Խոսքը գնում է նրա մասին, որ ցանկացած ագրեսիա որեվիցէ երկրի կողմից որեվիցէ երկրի հանդեպ պետք է դատապարտվի, թե չէ աշխարհը կվերածվի անկառավարելի քաոսի…

----------


## Մասսագետ

> 1. Երկրորդ համաշխարայինը, մարդկության ամենադաժան պատերազմն էր։ Սակայն նա նաև բերեց Եվրոպային մի տեղ որտեղ Եվրոպան գրեթե երբեք չի եղել։ Խաղաղություն, զարգացում, միասնություն ...
> Ինձ թվում է եթե մենք պացիֆիստ լինէինք, և թողնեինք Հիտլեռին որ անի ինչ որ ուզումա ու ասեինք, որ դաժանությանը դաժանությամբ պատասխանելը սխալ է։ Ապա մեր վիճակը հիմա շատ անգամ ավելի վատ կլիներ։


Հիտլերը սկսել էր պատերազմը. ուզած չուզած պիտի դեմը առնեին, իսկ պացիֆիզմը ասում ա, որ Հիտլերը չպիտի պատերազմ սկսեր: Պացիֆիզմը ասում ա, որ ընդհանրապես չպիտի պատերազմ լինի, իսկ համաձայնվի՛ր, եթե ընդհանրապես պատերազմ չլինի, ապա խաղաղություն կլինի: Իսկ դու պացիֆիստներին դիտարկում ես այն ժամանակ, երբ պատերազմը սկսվել ա:
Նույնը էս պատերազմում: Իսրայելը սկսել ա պատերազմը, Լիբանանը ուզած-չուզած պիտի դեմը առնի, բայց Իսրայելը չպիտի պատերազմ սկսեր:

----------


## Սահակ

> Իսրայելը սկսել ա պատերազմը, Լիբանանը ուզած-չուզած պիտի դեմը առնի, բայց Իսրայելը չպիտի պատերազմ սկսեր:


Այս պատերազմը սկսել է ո՛չ Իսրաելը ո՛չ էլ Լիբանանը, այլ Հզբոլլան։ Խաղաղ ժամանակ ուրիշ երկրի զինվորներին պլեն վերցնելը և հրաժարվել իրենց հետ վերադարձնելը պատերազմ հայտարարելուց ինչո՞վա տարբերվում։ Կոնկռետ Լիբանանը կարող էր այս պատերազը սկզբնական փուլերում կանխեր, եթե անօրինական Հզբոլլահին քշեր Լիբանանից, բայց Լիբանանի բանակը ավելի թույլ է քան Հզբոլլահի։ Հիմա փաստորեն Իսրաելնա անում այն ինչ որ պարտավոր էին անել հենց իրենք Լիբանացիները՝ մաքրել իրենց երկիրը այդ կեղտից։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պացիֆիզմին ապա ինչքան ես հասկանում եմ, իրենք դեմ են արդեն սկսած պատերազմին պատերազմով պատասխանելուն։ Ուղղեք ինձ եթե ես սխալվում եմ։

----------


## Koms

խորհուրդ կտամ ուղղակի ավելի խարացված ուսումնասիրել այս կոնֆլիկտի սկզբնաղբյուրը՝ փաստորեն Իսրայել պետությունը կամայականորեն ստեղծվեց բնիկ արաբական բնակչությունը տեղահանելով, որի արդյունքն էլ եղավ Հզբոլլահի տիպի կազմակեպությունների ստեղծումը, այնպես որ Իսրայելը "ծնեց" Հզբոլլահին, եւ այսպես շարունակվեց ու հիմա վերջ էլ չունի,.. իսկ վաղը արդեն ուշ կլինի,..

----------


## Sergey

:Smile:  


> խորհուրդ կտամ ուղղակի ավելի խարացված ուսումնասիրել այս կոնֆլիկտի սկզբնաղբյուրը՝ փաստորեն Իսրայել պետությունը կամայականորեն ստեղծվեց բնիկ արաբական բնակչությունը տեղահանելով, որի արդյունքն էլ եղավ Հզբոլլահի տիպի կազմակեպությունների ստեղծումը, այնպես որ Իսրայելը "ծնեց" Հզբոլլահին, եւ այսպես շարունակվեց ու հիմա վերջ էլ չունի,.. իսկ վաղը արդեն ուշ կլինի,..


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «Իսրայել պետությունը կամայականորեն ստեղծվեց», բա հո չէին գնալու հեռավոր արևելքում ապրեին, Հրեական Ինքնավար Մարզում  :Smile:

----------


## Miraj

> Այս պատերազմը սկսել է ո՛չ Իսրաելը ո՛չ էլ Լիբանանը, այլ Հզբոլլան։ Խաղաղ ժամանակ ուրիշ երկրի զինվորներին պլեն վերցնելը և հրաժարվել իրենց հետ վերադարձնելը պատերազմ հայտարարելուց ինչո՞վա տարբերվում։ Կոնկռետ Լիբանանը կարող էր այս պատերազը սկզբնական փուլերում կանխեր, եթե անօրինական Հզբոլլահին քշեր Լիբանանից, բայց Լիբանանի բանակը ավելի թույլ է քան Հզբոլլահի։ Հիմա փաստորեն Իսրաելնա անում այն ինչ որ պարտավոր էին անել հենց իրենք Լիբանացիները՝ մաքրել իրենց երկիրը այդ կեղտից։
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պացիֆիզմին ապա ինչքան ես հասկանում եմ, իրենք դեմ են արդեն սկսած պատերազմին պատերազմով պատասխանելուն։ Ուղղեք ինձ եթե ես սխալվում եմ։


Սահակ ջան սա քաղաքականություն է հարցը շատ ավելի խորն է ծիծաղելի է հավատալ երկու զինվորների արեվանգման, որպէս պատճառ այս պատերազմի ասեմ, որ հզպալլան հարյուրավոր գերիներ ունի իսրաէլում, մեկը պտի՞ վերջ դնի իսրաէլյան ոտնձգություններին

----------


## Koms

Մի խոսքով, այս պատերազմն էլ շատ ակնառու ցուցանեց բոլորին, թե ինչ անիմաստ են պատերազմներն` ընդհանրապես,..

----------


## Norton

Հետաքրքիրա, էս թեման բացվելա 2 տարի առաջ, բայց դեռ իրա արդիականությունը չի կորցրել ուղղակի անուներն են փոխվել Լիբանանի փոխարեն, Պաղեստին:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հետաքրքիրա, էս թեման բացվելա 2 տարի առաջ, բայց դեռ իրա արդիականությունը չի կորցրել ուղղակի անուներն են փոխվել Լիբանանի փոխարեն, Պաղեստին:


Լիբանանի վրա հիմա նոր ճակատ ա բացել  :Sad:

----------


## Դավիթ

Այս թեման անմահ է:  Սա կարող եր բացվել 1947 թվից, և միան արաբական երկրների անունները փոխելով, միշտ կմնար թարմ և արյունոտ:

----------

Norton (17.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Առանց մեկնաբանության

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առանց մեկնաբանության


ու չասես, որ սա է ըստ քեզ իրականությունը

----------


## Norton

> Առանց մեկնաբանության


ՈՒ՞, առակս ինչ կցուցանե :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> ՈՒ՞, առակս ինչ կցուցանե


Ի՞նչ կա չկասկանալու

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՈՒ՞, առակս ինչ կցուցանե


եղբայր, մի բանում սխալվել են նկարողները
Պաղեստինցի զինվորը ավտոմատով չի զինված, քարով ու փեդով ա զինված

----------

Norton (20.01.2009)

----------


## Norton

> եղբայր, մի բանում սխալվել են նկարողները
> Պաղեստինցի զինվորը ավտոմատով չի զինված, քարով ու փեդով ա զինված


Չէ, բայց լավ էր ռակետահարում են Իսրայելի հարավային տարածքները, ահագին պրոգրես կա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, բայց լավ էր ռակետահարում են Իսրայելի հարավային տարածքները, ահագին պրոգրես կա:


ապեր, էտ կասամ կոչված ռակետները քարից չեն տարբերվում, ու տեղի թփերում եմ հավաքում, 
էտ ինչ ռակետ ա, որ հարյուր հատ բաց են թողնում Իսրայելի տարածքում երկու հոգի են վիրավորվում
ու հետո Իսրայելը մտնումա տանգով, սամալյոտով ու մի հազար հոգի, ներառյալ կին ու երեխա, դպրոցով ու հիվանդանոցով տռամբովկայա անում

----------


## Norton

> ապեր, էտ կասամ կոչված ռակետները քարից չեն տարբերվում, ու տեղի թփերում եմ հավաքում, 
> էտ ինչ ռակետ ա, որ հարյուր հատ բաց են թողնում Իսրայելի տարածքում երկու հոգի են վիրավորվում
> ու հետո Իսրայելը մտնումա տանգով, սամալյոտով ու մի հազար հոգի, ներառյալ կին ու երեխա, դպրոցով ու հիվանդանոցով տռամբովկայա անում


Է հա, ով ասեց չգիդեմ ինչ ռակետներ են, բայց կարա էտ էլ չլներ չէ՞ :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Է հա, ով ասեց չգիդեմ ինչ ռակետներ են, բայց կարա էտ էլ չլներ չէ՞


կարար

բայց Իսրայելի պատասխանն էլ հեչ ադեկվատ չի, ու պրոբլեմը չի լուծում 

ամեն դեպքում, ես հրեաների դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, եթե չասեմ, որ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում, բայց Իսրայել պետությունը համարում եմ աշխարհի ամենանացիստ ու շովինիստ ու վտանգավոր պետություններից մեկը, ու չեմ ընդունում Իսրայել պետության վարած քաղաքականությունը

----------


## Norton

> կարար
> 
> բայց Իսրայելի պատասխանն էլ հեչ ադեկվատ չի, ու պրոբլեմը չի լուծում 
> 
> ամեն դեպքում, ես հրեաների դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, եթե չասեմ, որ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում, բայց Իսրայել պետությունը համարում եմ աշխարհի ամենանացիստ ու շովինիստ ու վտանգավոր պետություններից մեկը, ու չեմ ընդունում Իսրայել պետության վարած քաղաքականությունը


Դե մենկա էն փաստը, որ ռազմակն գործողություններից 4-5 օր անց, Իսրայելի տարածքը դռե ռակետներ քին գալի ու բավական մեծ թվով , արդեն ապացուցումա, որ պաղեստինցիները ահագին մեծ ցանց են ստեղծել: Իսրայելը ունի գոյտևման խնդիր ու ամեն պատերզմ ձգտումա մաքսիմալ ծնկի բերել պաղեստինի, որպեսզի վերականգնումը երկար տևի, մենակ էդ ժողովուրդնա մեղք, մի քանի ահբեկիչ բռնելու համար հազարավոր անմեղ բնակիչների են գցում առաջի գծի տակ, արդյուքում խաղաղ բնակչությունը մի քանի անգամ ավելի զո ա տալի, չհաշված կյանքի անտանելի պայմանները:
Իսկ ես հրեաներին շատ հարգում եմ, իրանից պետքա սովորել ու սովորել , եթե ինքը էդքան դաժան չլինի , իրեն շատ արագ կխժռեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե մենկա էն փաստը, որ ռազմակն գործողություններից 4-5 օր անց, Իսրայելի տարածքը դռե ռակետներ քին գալի ու բավական մեծ թվով , արդեն ապացուցումա, որ պաղեստինցիները ահագին մեծ ցանց են ստեղծել: Իսրայելը ունի գոյտևման խնդիր ու ամեն պատերզմ ձգտումա մաքսիմալ ծնկի բերել պաղեստինի, որպեսզի վերականգնումը երկար տևի, մենակ էդ ժողովուրդնա մեղք, մի քանի ահբեկիչ բռնելու համար հազարավոր անմեղ բնակիչների են գցում առաջի գծի տակ, արդյուքում խաղաղ բնակչությունը մի քանի անգամ ավելի զո ա տալի, չհաշված կյանքի անտանելի պայմանները:
> Իսկ ես հրեաներին շատ հարգում եմ, իրանից պետքա սովորել ու սովորել , եթե ինքը էդքան դաժան չլինի , իրեն շատ արագ կխժռեն:


Բայց տեսնես Իսրայելի էս գործողություններից հետո, խաղաղ բնակչության շրջանում Համասի ու Հզբոլլահի համակիրները ինչի են գնալով շատանում ??
երևի մի բան, ինչ-որ տեղ այնպես չէ

----------


## Norton

> Բայց տեսնես Իսրայելի էս գործողություններից հետո, խաղաղ բնակչության շրջանում Համասի ու Հզբոլլահի համակիրները ինչի են գնալով շատանում ??
> երևի մի բան, ինչ-որ տեղ այնպես չէ


Դե ում ընտանքի անդամներին կոտորեն, ռադիկալիստ չի դառնա: Եթե Իսրայելը ուզում ռադիկլիստները չշատանան, պետքա անկախացնի ու զարգացնի Պաղեստինը: Համասը բնակչության շրջանում ըդունվումա, որպես փրկիչ ուժ, միակ ուժը , որ պայքարումա պաղեստինի անկախության համար ու ռեալ գործողություններա անում, ի տարբերություն "պարտվողական " Ֆաթխի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ում ընտանքի անդամներին կոտորեն, ռադիկալիստ չի դառնա: Եթե Իսրայելը ուզում ռադիկլիստները չշատանան, պետքա անկախացնի ու զարգացնի Պաղեստինը: Համասը բնակչության շրջանում ըդունվումա, որպես փրկիչ ուժ, միակ ուժը , որ պայքարումա պաղեստինի անկախության համար ու ռեալ գործողություններա անում, ի տարբերություն "պարտվողական " Ֆաթխի


այ ես հենց դրա մասին եմ ասում, որ Իսրայելը արաբ երեխեքին կոտորելու տեղը լավ կանի մտածի ոնց Գազայում բարելավի կյանքը 
ի միջի այլոց, Գազայի բնակչության մի ահագին մասը քրիստոնյաներ են

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, ինձ ուրիշ հարց է հետաքրքրում... իսկ ուր է Բեն Լադենը? :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

> այ ես հենց դրա մասին եմ ասում, որ Իսրայելը արաբ երեխեքին կոտորելու տեղը լավ կանի մտածի ոնց Գազայում բարելավի կյանքը 
> ի միջի այլոց, Գազայի բնակչության մի ահագին մասը քրիստոնյաներ են


Հա դե, բայց ամեն ինչ էդքան հեշտ չի, կան ահագին չլուծված հարցեր, հենց Երուսաղեմի կամ Հոլանի բարձրունքների հարցերը: Իսրայելին ձեռք ա տալիս հետամնաց , թույլ զարգացած, քան ուժեղ Պաղեստին: Իրա համար ահաբեկիչները շատ մեծ վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում, բայց այ կազմակերպված ու հզոր պաղեսինյան բանակը իրա համար անընդունելիա:
Բայց մեկա, պատմությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ երբ Իսրայելը պատերազմի մեջ չի լինում ու ռազմական ծախսերը կարողանումա կրճատի, թռիչքային տնտեսական աճա ունենում, էս պատերազմները իրեն էլ թույլ չեն տալիս արագ զարգանալ:

----------


## Norton

> Երեխեք, ինձ ուրիշ հարց է հետաքրքրում... իսկ ուր է Բեն Լադենը?


Բուշից հարցրու, համոզված եմ մանրամասն տեղը գիտի, բայց իհարկե չի բացահայտի :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեխեք, ինձ ուրիշ հարց է հետաքրքրում... իսկ ուր է Բեն Լադենը?


ինտեռնոտում, մեկ էլ ՑՌՈՒ-ի զապիսներում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա դե, բայց ամեն ինչ էդքան հեշտ չի, կան ահագին չլուծված հարցեր, հենց Երուսաղեմի կամ Հոլանի բարձրունքների հարցերը: Իսրայելին ձեռք ա տալիս հետամնաց , թույլ զարգացած, քան ուժեղ Պաղեստին: Իրա համար ահաբեկիչները շատ մեծ վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում, բայց այ կազմակերպված ու հզոր պաղեսինյան բանակը իրա համար անընդունելիա:
> Բայց մեկա, պատմությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ երբ Իսրայելը պատերազմի մեջ չի լինում ու ռազմական ծախսերը կարողանումա կրճատի, թռիչքային տնտեսական աճա ունենում, էս պատերազմները իրեն էլ թույլ չեն տալիս արագ զարգանալ:


ապեր, Իսրայելին ու ԱՄՆ-ին պետք ա մշտական թշնամու կերպար 
որ առավոտից իրկուն ԹՎ-ով բոլորը լսեն տեռորսիտ, պայթյուն, սպանություն և այլն.. իր բոլոր հետևանքներով .. մնում ա, որ Օբաման իրոք մի բան անի

----------


## Ambrosine

Հենց դա է, արաբները ավելի շատ են, բայց չեն կարողանում համախմբվել. Բեն Լադենը փոխանակ Խատաբին ուղարկի Չեչնյա՝ Ռուսաստանի տակը փորելու, թող մի երկու տեռորիստական ակտով կասեցնի էս պատերազմը.. էդքան դժվար բան չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Իսրայելը շրջապատված է արաբներով

----------


## Ambrosine

> ապեր, Իսրայելին ու ԱՄՆ-ին պետք ա մշտական թշնամու կերպար 
> որ առավոտից իրկուն ԹՎ-ով բոլորը լսեն տեռորսիտ, պայթյուն, սպանություն և այլն.. իր բոլոր հետևանքներով .. մնում ա, որ Օբաման իրոք մի բան անի


ԱՄՆ-ին դա պետք չի, իմ կարծիքով: Ուղղակի Մերձավոր Արևելքում միակ հենարանը Իսրայելն է, ուրիշ հնար չունի: Իսկ Քլինթոնի վարչակազմը առաջ քաշեց Մեծ Մերձավոր Արևելք դոկտրինը, որի մեջ ՀՀ-ն էլ կա, անգամ՝ Իրանը: Գուցե էդ տրամաբանությամբ ցանկանան ՀՀ-ն ու Իրանն էլ հենարան սարքել: ԱՄեն դեպքում ՀՀ-ի հանդեպ ամերիկյան հետաքրքրությունը աճում է

----------


## Norton

> ապեր, Իսրայելին ու ԱՄՆ-ին պետք ա մշտական թշնամու կերպար 
> որ առավոտից իրկուն ԹՎ-ով բոլորը լսեն տեռորսիտ, պայթյուն, սպանություն և այլն.. իր բոլոր հետևանքներով .. մնում ա, որ Օբաման իրոք մի բան անի


Էտ էլ կա. արևելքում մեծ ծրագրեր կան, նաֆթ ու քաղաքական շահեր, պետք մի բան, որը թույլ կտա անընդահտ միջամտել, օրինալ Բեն  Լադենի կաերպարը; Մեկը մյուսին չի բացառում; :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> ԱՄՆ-ին դա պետք չի, իմ կարծիքով: Ուղղակի Մերձավոր Արևելքում միակ հենարանը Իսրայելն է, ուրիշ հնար չունի: Իսկ Քլինթոնի վարչակազմը առաջ քաշեց Մեծ Մերձավոր Արևելք դոկտրինը, որի մեջ ՀՀ-ն էլ կա, անգամ՝ Իրանը: Գուցե էդ տրամաբանությամբ ցանկանան ՀՀ-ն ու Իրանն էլ հենարան սարքել: ԱՄեն դեպքում ՀՀ-ի հանդեպ ամերիկյան հետաքրքրությունը աճում է


Աստղ էդ Բուշ Ավագը չէ՞ր Մեծ Մերձավոր Արևելք դոկտրինը առաջ քաշել: 
ՀՀ-ի նակտմամբ հեըաքրքրություն կա, բայց և միտումը հիմա ավելի շատ ադրբեջանա ուղղված,, որպես ուղղակի հարևան, չեղած տեղը Վրաստանը կա ու կա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ էդ Բուշ Ավագը չէ՞ր Մեծ Մերձավոր Արևելք դոկտրինը առաջ քաշել: 
> ՀՀ-ի նակտմամբ հեըաքրքրություն կա, բայց և միտումը հիմա ավելի շատ ադրբեջանա ուղղված,, որպես ուղղակի հարևան, չեղած տեղը Վրաստանը կա ու կա:


Իմ իմանալով Քլինթոնը՝ այն էլ իր կառավարության վերջին շրջանում
կա Վրաստանը, իհարկե, բայց սահման չունի Իրանի հետ: Իսկ Ադրբեջանը վաբշե հեռու է դեմոկրատիայից. հլը մեր մոտ ձևական ընտրություններ անցկացվում են, նրանց մոտ ցմահ է: *Եթե* Օբաման էլ Բուշի նման փորձի <<դեմոկրատիզացնել>> Ադրբեջանը, ուրեմն..... ցը, Ադրբեջան :Pardon:  բայց այս ճգնաժամի պայմաններում, չեմ կարծում, որ մոտակա 5 տարիների ընթացքում կանցնի նման քաղաքականության

----------


## Norton

> Իմ իմանալով Քլինթոնը՝ այն էլ իր կառավարության վերջին շրջանում
> կա Վրաստանը, իհարկե, բայց սահման չունի Իրանի հետ: Իսկ Ադրբեջանը վաբշե հեռու է դեմոկրատիայից. հլը մեր մոտ ձևական ընտրություններ անցկացվում են, նրանց մոտ ցմահ է: *Եթե* Օբաման էլ Բուշի նման փորձի <<դեմոկրատիզացնել>> Ադրբեջանը, ուրեմն..... ցը, Ադրբեջան բայց այս ճգնաժամի պայմաններում, չեմ կարծում, որ մոտակա 5 տարիների ընթացքում կանցնի նման քաղաքականության


Չէ,իրականում վերջին շրջանում, լավ էլ մերձենում են ազերների հետ, դա Հայաստանի այլընտրանքնա, հետո ԱՄՆ-ին մեծ հաշվով թքած ազերների մոտ ժողովրդավարությւն է, թե չէ՝ իր քաղաքական կուրսի համար: Օրինակ Աֆղանստանը ու Իրաքը , հայտարարվում են դեմոկրատիայի օջախներ, բայց իրականում նրանք շատ հեռու են դրանից, Աֆղանստանում թալիբների իշխանություն չգալու համար, Իրաքում նավթի ու ոչ միայն:

----------


## Elmo

> Երեխեք, ինձ ուրիշ հարց է հետաքրքրում... իսկ ուր է Բեն Լադենը?


ձմեռ պապիկի, ձյունե մարդու, պինոկիոյի և այլ հեքիաթային հերոսների մոտ:

----------

Ներսես_AM (21.01.2009)

----------


## Norton

> ձմեռ պապիկի, ձյունե մարդու, պինոկիոյի և այլ հեքիաթային հերոսների մոտ:


Չէ, ինքը իրական կերպարա, բայց դե ստեղծողներ ոչ այլոք են, քան իր իսկ դեմ պայքարողները :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ,իրականում վերջին շրջանում, լավ էլ մերձենում են ազերների հետ, դա Հայաստանի այլընտրանքնա, հետո ԱՄՆ-ին մեծ հաշվով թքած ազերների մոտ ժողովրդավարությւն է, թե չէ՝ իր քաղաքական կուրսի համար: Օրինակ Աֆղանստանը ու Իրաքը , հայտարարվում են դեմոկրատիայի օջախներ, բայց իրականում նրանք շատ հեռու են դրանից, Աֆղանստանում թալիբների իշխանություն չգալու համար, Իրաքում նավթի ու ոչ միայն:


Անդո, դու պատասխանելուց առաջ գրառումները ուշադիր կարդում ես? :Angry2:   :LOL: 
Բա ինչ ա նշանակում գրածս չակերտավոր դեմոկրատիզացումը? Չի նշանակում, որ չի հետաքրքրում տիրող պետաիրավական ռեժիմը?, դա ընդամենը քողարկում է իրենց գործողությունները

----------


## Norton

> Անդո, դու պատասխանելուց առաջ գրառումները ուշադիր կարդում ես? 
> Բա ինչ ա նշանակում գրածս չակերտավոր դեմոկրատիզացումը? Չի նշանակում, որ չի հետաքրքրում տիրող պետաիրավական ռեժիմը?, դա ընդամենը քողարկում է իրենց գործողությունները


Վերջը պտի փչացնեիր չէ գրածս :Angry2: 
Մի խոսքով կես ժամ կարդալուց հետո ճիշտ ես վերլուծել գրառումս ու ճիշտ եզրահանգումների եկել, տակ դեռժած :Cool:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վերջը պտի փչացնեիր չէ գրածս
> Մի խոսքով կես ժամ կարդալուց հետո ճիշտ ես վերլուծել գրառումս ու ճիշտ եզրահանգումների եկել, տակ դեռժած


կես ժամ քո գրառումներն էի կարդում, ապրես :LOL: 
ինաուգուրացիան էի նայում. մի իսրայելացի, թե պաղեստինցի էլ ասեց, թե Գազայում ռազմական գործողությունները ստիպել են դադարեցնել, ինչ ա թե ինաուգուրացիան հանգիստ անցնի

----------


## Norton

> կես ժամ քո գրառումներն էի կարդում, ապրես
> ինաուգուրացիան էի նայում. մի իսրայելացի, թե պաղեստինցի էլ ասեց, թե Գազայում ռազմական գործողությունները ստիպել են դադարեցնել, ինչ ա թե ինաուգուրացիան հանգիստ անցնի


Դե Օբաման Բուշ չի, անվերապահ Իսրայելի կողմը կարողա և չկանգնի:
Հա գրառումս ճիշտ էլ գրել էի դու էիրս խալ հասկացել :Beee:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե Օբաման Բուշ չի, անվերապահ Իսրայելի կողմը կարողա և չկանգնի:
> Հա գրառումս ճիշտ էլ գրել էի դու էիրս խալ հասկացել


Իսկ Օբաման եթե դեմ կանգի թեկուց մի չնչին կետով ԱՄՆ-ի ռազամավարական հարցերի իրականացմանը, ապա մի վարյկյանում կհայտնվի լավագույն դեպքում Քենեդու տեղը:
Իզրայելի հետ ԱՄՆ-ի ռազմավարությունը՝ դա ԱՄՆ-ի պրեղիդենտի որոշելու հարցը չի 
 :Smile:

----------

Բիձա (05.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ Օբաման եթե դեմ կանգի թեկուց մի չնչին կետով ԱՄՆ-ի ռազամավարական հարցերի իրականացմանը, ապա մի վարյկյանում կհայտնվի լավագույն դեպքում Քենեդու տեղը:
> Իզրայելի հետ ԱՄՆ-ի ռազմավարությունը՝ դա ԱՄՆ-ի պրեղիդենտի որոշելու հարցը չի


Դիվ, էս հասկացանք, որ իր որոշելու հարցը չի, բայց կարող է այնպես անել, որ դառնա իր որոշելու հարցը... ամեն դեպքում պրեզիդենտական կառավարման համակարգով երկիր է. այստեղ մեծ դեր կարող է խաղալ նաև խարիզման, որը ինքը ունի, մի մոռացի, որ բոլոր ամերիկացիները այժմ ամերիկյան երազանքի հետևից են գնում. բայց մի բան հաստատ է՝ Իսրայելը միակ հենարանն է Մերձավոր Արլ-ում

հետո էլ Քենեդին ուրիշ հարցերի համար էլ գնաց այն աշխարհ... հիշում ես? Օմերտա-Վենդետտա..?

----------


## dvgray

> հետո էլ Քենեդին ուրիշ հարցերի համար էլ գնաց այն աշխարհ... հիշում ես? Օմերտա-Վենդետտա..?


Այսինքն "ձու՞կը"  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, էս հասկացանք, որ իր որոշելու հարցը չի, բայց կարող է այնպես անել, որ դառնա իր որոշելու հարցը... ամեն դեպքում պրեզիդենտական կառավարման համակարգով երկիր է. այստեղ մեծ դեր կարող է խաղալ նաև խարիզման, որը ինքը ունի, մի մոռացի, որ բոլոր ամերիկացիները այժմ ամերիկյան երազանքի հետևից են գնում. բայց մի բան հաստատ է՝ Իսրայելը միակ հենարանն է Մերձավոր Արլ-ում


Խարիզման օգտագործելու համար է: Էտ աթոռին նստած մարդը լռիվ ռոբոտ ա: 
Հույսով եմ "գասպադին պրեզիդենտ"- տիպի ամերիկյան կինոներին չես հավատում  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսինքն "ձու՞կը"


հա, թունավորվեց :LOL: 
լսած կաս Ժոզեֆ Բոնաննոյի մասին? Իր մասին պատմող ֆիլմից հասկացվում է, թե իտալական մաֆիան է Քենեդու սպանությունը կազմակերպել :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խարիզման օգտագործելու համար է: Էտ աթոռին նստած մարդը լռիվ ռոբոտ ա: 
> Հույսով եմ "գասպադին պրեզիդենտ"- տիպի ամերիկյան կինոներին չես հավատում


Դիվի, ամերիկացիները միշտ էլ իրենց պրեզիդենտի հետ են եղել. դա ցույց է տալիս պատմությունը: Նույնիսկ Բուշին երկրորդ անգամ ընտրեցին, երբ ես մտածում էի, թե էլ ով է խելքը հացի հետ կերել, որ նրան ընտրի... էն էլ դու մի ասա, ամերիկացիք իրենց պրեզիդենտ կոչումը այնքան են հարգում, որ.....

այ դու ես հավատում էդ ֆիլմերի միջի կռիվ-կռիվ խաղացողներին :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

> հա, թունավորվեց
> լսած կաս Ժոզեֆ Բոնաննոյի մասին? Իր մասին պատմող ֆիլմից հասկացվում է, թե իտալական մաֆիան է Քենեդու սպանությունը կազմակերպել


Լսել եմ ու դաժե մի փաստագրական կինո եմ տեսել:
Բայց սենց հարցում ես իտալացիներին չեմ վստահում  :LOL: 
Իրանք սենց ռանգի գործիչներին վերացնելու համար շատ փոքր են: Կարծում եմ ստեղ Անգլիան է խառը  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, ամերիկացիները միշտ էլ իրենց պրեզիդենտի հետ են եղել. դա ցույց է տալիս պատմությունը: Նույնիսկ Բուշին երկրորդ անգամ ընտրեցին, երբ ես մտածում էի, թե էլ ով է խելքը հացի հետ կերել, որ նրան ընտրի... էն էլ դու մի ասա, ամերիկացիք իրենց պրեզիդենտ կոչումը այնքան են հարգում, որ.....
> 
> այ դու ես հավատում էդ ֆիլմերի միջի կռիվ-կռիվ խաղացողներին


միջինացված ամերիկացին իրա բանկային հաշվից ու մաքդոնալսից բացի ուրիշ բան շատ դժվարությամբ ա իմանում  :LOL: 
Ամերիկայում կատարյալ տիպի քաղաքական տեխնալոգիաներ են կիրառվում: Ապացուցված ա, որ ով որ ավելի շատ փող ա ծախսում, նա էլ ընտրվում ա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լսել եմ ու դաժե մի փաստագրական կինո եմ տեսել:
> Բայց սենց հարցում ես իտալացիներին չեմ վստահում 
> Իրանք սենց ռանգի գործիչներին վերացնելու համար շատ փոքր են: Կարծում եմ ստեղ Անգլիան է խառը


նույնիսկ զանգում անձամբ Քենեդու և նրա հոր հետ էին զրուցում, դու ասում ես փոքր են :LOL: 
իտալացիները անգլիացիներից պակաս են? :Shok:  անգլիացիները միշտ էլ ստվերում են անում իրենց ուզածը, բացահայտ գործելու համար փոքր են

էդ որ Նյու Յորքը իրենց ձեռքին էր, էլի փոքր էին?

----------


## Ambrosine

> միջինացված ամերիկացին իրա բանկային հաշվից ու մաքդոնալսից բացի ուրիշ բան շատ դժվարությամբ ա իմանում 
> Ամերիկայում կատարյալ տիպի քաղաքական տեխնալոգիաներ են կիրառվում: Ապացուցված ա, որ ով որ ավելի շատ փող ա ծախսում, նա էլ ընտրվում ա


էէէէէէ, Դիվի? Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների հետ ես շփոթում

----------

Բիձա (05.12.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> նույնիսկ զանգում անձամբ Քենեդու և նրա հոր հետ էին զրուցում, դու ասում ես փոքր են
> իտալացիները անգլիացիներից պակաս են? անգլիացիները միշտ էլ ստվերում են անում իրենց ուզածը, բացահայտ գործելու համար փոքր են
> 
> էդ որ Նյու Յորքը իրենց ձեռքին էր, էլի փոքր էին?


էհհ, Աստղ
Խելոք մարդը քաղաքականություն անում ա, առանց երևալու: Իսկ իտալացիք ավելի շատ շուխուռ անող են մեր պես  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (21.01.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էտ էլ կա. արևելքում մեծ ծրագրեր կան, նաֆթ ու քաղաքական շահեր, պետք մի բան, որը թույլ կտա անընդահտ միջամտել, օրինալ Բեն  Լադենի կաերպարը; Մեկը մյուսին չի բացառում;


Ապեր, էս հարցի մեջ որ փորձում ես խորանալ, գլխացավից բացի ուրիշ արդյունքի չե հասնում: Պատճառը շատ պարզ է. մենք բավարար չափով ինֆորմացված չենք, թե ով, որտեղ, ինչի համար, ինչ է անում, ու ինչ պախկված շահեր կան այդ ամենի հետևում: Դրա համար էլ ընդհանուր բնույթի դատողություններ ենք անում, մեր ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա: Իսկ իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիան հետևյալն է. ԱՄՆ նավթ է ուզում, էժան ու շատ, Իսրայելը մշտական անվտանգություն ու վերահսկողություն մերձավոր արևելքի իր տարածքից հազար անգամ մեծ տարածքների վրա, գումարած ջուր ու էլի նավթ, վիրավորվում են երկու հրեա, զոհվում է հազարից ավել արաբ, որոնց մեծ մասը կին ու երեխաներ են: Հիմա, ով ինչ շահ ունի, դնենք մի կողմ, ինչպե՞ս արդարացնենք/բացատրենք հազարից ավելի խաղաղ բնակչության զոհվելը: 

Մի հատ անձնական ինֆո: Իմ մոտ հարազատներից շատերը Լիբանաին հայեր են, ու Բեյրութի Բուրջ-Համուդ հայկական թաղամասում են ապրում: Իսրայելը երբ ռմբակոծում է Լիբանանը, Բեյրութի այդ թաղամասին երբեք մատով չի կպնում: Հիմա հարազատիս (ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, մորաքրոջս, որը մեր տուն էր եկել էտ դեպքերի ժամանակ) հարցնում էի երեք տարի առաջ, թե ում կողմից են Բեյրութի հայերը: Պատասխանում էր միանշանակ - Հզբոլլահի:

----------

Norton (23.01.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Արաբա-իսրայելկան պատերազմի միակ լուծումը տեսնում եմ  նախ և առաջ Պաղեստինի պետության առաջացմամբ, երկրորդը Իսրայելի կողմից օկուպացված Սիրիական տարածքների վերադարձմամբ, այս բոլորը իսրայելի կողմից: Արաբները պետք է ճանաչեն Իսրայել պետությունը և նրա սահմանները մինչև 1967թ-ի շրջանակներում, հնարավորություն տան իսրայելին օգտվելու տարածաշրջանի առևտրային ուղիներից, ջրային սահմանների ընդլայնում և ճանաչում, ռազմական, իսլամական ծայրահեղականների գործողությունների դաթարեցում ընդդեմ իսրայելի: Ընդհանուր հարցերից նշեմ, որ մերձավոր արևելքը պետք է լինի առանց ատոմային զենքի, այսինքն, եթե Իսրայելը ատոմային զենք ունի, ապա անհապաղ այն պետք է ոչնչացնի, իսկ Իրանը իր հերթին փակի իր միջուկային ծրագերը ռազմական նպատակներով:  :Think:

----------


## Norton

Էս ինչ հեշտ ասեցիր :Jpit:  ոնց էսքանը չեն մտածել իրանք:
Բա Երուսաղեմը ոնց կիսեն: Կողմերից ոչ մեկ չի զիջելու, որովհետև ոչ մի լուծում իրենց կենսական շահերի առումով լուծում չի տալիս:

----------


## Բիձա

> Արաբա-իսրայելկան պատերազմի միակ լուծումը տեսնում եմ  նախ և առաջ Պաղեստինի պետության առաջացմամբ, երկրորդը Իսրայելի կողմից օկուպացված Սիրիական տարածքների վերադարձմամբ, այս բոլորը իսրայելի կողմից: Արաբները պետք է ճանաչեն Իսրայել պետությունը և նրա սահմանները մինչև 1967թ-ի շրջանակներում, հնարավորություն տան իսրայելին օգտվելու տարածաշրջանի առևտրային ուղիներից, ջրային սահմանների ընդլայնում և ճանաչում, ռազմական, իսլամական ծայրահեղականների գործողությունների դաթարեցում ընդդեմ իսրայելի: Ընդհանուր հարցերից նշեմ, որ մերձավոր արևելքը պետք է լինի առանց ատոմային զենքի, այսինքն, *եթե Իսրայելը ատոմային զենք ունի, ապա անհապաղ այն պետք է ոչնչացնի*, իսկ Իրանը իր հերթին փակի իր միջուկային ծրագերը ռազմական նպատակներով:


Էդ հարցն արդեն լուծված է- չգիտես՞  :Angry2: 
Իրենք արդեն նշել են իրենց միջուկային զենքերի ոչնչացման օրն ու վայրը: 
Աշխարհի շեֆերին էլ արդեն հրավիրատոմս են ուղարկել, որ մասնակցեն արարողությանը:
Խաբար չես՞ :Angry2:

----------


## Adriano

> Էդ հարցն արդեն լուծված է- չգիտես՞ 
> Իրենք արդեն նշել են իրենց միջուկային զենքերի ոչնչացման օրն ու վայրը: 
> Աշխարհի շեֆերին էլ արդեն հրավիրատոմս են ուղարկել, որ մասնակցեն արարողությանը:
> Խաբար չես՞


Հա քեզ էլ կանչել են, որ Ավեմարիան երգես :Wink:

----------


## Norton

*Սիրիան պատրաստվում է Իսրայելի դեմ պատերազմի*



> Իսրայելը, բացի ուժի լեզվից, այլ լեզու չի հասկանում։ Ինչպես հաղորդում է Курсор տեղեկատվական գործակալությունը, նման հայտարարությամբ հանդես է եկել Սիրիայի նախագահ Բաշար ալ-Ասադը։ Al Manar հեռուստաալիքի եթերում, որին հովանավորում է «Հզբոլլահ» կազմակերպությունը, ալ-Ասադը նշել է, որ իր երկիրը պատրաստվում է Իսրայելի դեմ պատերազմի։
> Ասադը նաև խոստացել է «Հզբոլլահին» անհրաժեշտ օժանդակություն ցուցաբերել Իսրայելին դիմադրելու հարցում։ «Մենք պատերազմ չենք ցանկանում, բայց հաշվի առնելով Իսրայելի հայտարարությունները՝ հասկանում ենք, որ այն անխուսափելի է»,- հավելել է Սիրիայի առաջնորդը։
> 
> «Իսրայելը թույլ է։ Սիոնիստներն արդեն վաղուց կորցրել են իրենց ուժը։ Նրանք պարտավոր են ձգտել համերաշխության, քանի որ հաջորդ ռազմական հակամարտության դեպքում նրանց բախտը պարզապես չի բերի»,- եզրափակել է Բաշար Ասադը։
> 
> Tert.am

----------

